# Traxxas dts-1 for sale



## Yankeeccinc (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys I have a brand new never opened still sealed dts-1 timing system for sale, it's listed in the electronics section for sale 125.00 plus 22.99 shipping..


----------



## Thomas73 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is this your final price? or offer some discount?


----------



## Yankeeccinc (Apr 30, 2014)

100 bucks you pay shipping and payment fees


----------



## Tsrone87 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yankeeccinc said:


> Hi guys I have a brand new never opened still sealed dts-1 timing system for sale, it's listed in the electronics section for sale 125.00 plus 22.99 shipping..


Is it still available?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

@Yankeeccinc hasnt been around since 2015 so you probably need to look elsewhere still!


----------



## Jklimczyk (Mar 3, 2021)

Yankeeccinc said:


> Hi guys I have a brand new never opened still sealed dts-1 timing system for sale, it's listed in the electronics section for sale 125.00 plus 22.99 shipping..


Hello, is it still available?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Didnt read post #5....


----------

